# Waiting: Clover & Copper's kidlets



## little-red-goat-farm (Dec 15, 2014)

We got these girls about 3 months ago already with kid. The lady we got them from didn't record the date they were bred (ugh!!), but thought they should be right at 1/2 way. So I calculated out and that would have put them right around the 4th. Still waiting... Clover (white) started bagging up around the 1st. Copper didn't start until last week. It is their 3rd freshening, so they've both been down this road before. Lig's are softening, but not gone yet, they rest more than walk and just don't look thrilled to walk their wide 'ol bellies around much. Geesh... I remember my last month and I only had one baby! They are sisters (same litter) and they have alternated having 3 and 4 the previous 2 freshenings. Not sure what we'll end up with this time, but they are big gals, especially Copper (red)! We've never had a goat with udders quite like hers. The lady we got them from said they both produced a lot of milk - guess we're all different that way! I'm just used to seeing them more like Clover's. Besides sagging, which I'm not concerned about on it's own, is there anything we should be concerned about with Copper?
Anyway, I'm just on pins & needles waiting for these babies to make their way on to this side of the womb!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

The sagging udder should be fine so long as the babies can still get under there to nurse. 

Happy kidding


----------



## little-red-goat-farm (Dec 15, 2014)

Update! Yeah!! I think we're almost there! This is only our 2nd time around, so still trying to figure it out, plus these girls are new to us and we didn't have them when they delivered previously. Both does are still acting normally, but Clover's ligaments are gone and you can see a depression on the left side of her tail head. I don't know how clear it is in the pictures. Her vulva area is getting very loose and she's also getting very thin across her lower back. Aren't these last 24-48 hour "signs"?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Supposed to be. But I once had a doe that would totally lose her ligs 2+ weeks before actually kidding. She's the only one I've ever heard to do that though


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Any news? Beautiful girls! About the sagging udder I agree with Suzanne I have a doe with a sagging udder but she still feeds her kids like a champ......I have a hard time with her not feeding her kids cause it's either them or another does lol!

Sent from my QTASUN1 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## little-red-goat-farm (Dec 15, 2014)

No... their hooha's were very loose all week then yesterday closed up and lig's are still really loose, but I can feel them again. Their taking their sweet 'ole time! They were even playing together today which they haven't done in weeks!


----------



## little-red-goat-farm (Dec 15, 2014)

They look really loose, right? They've been this loose for over a week now - any ideas on how much longer it should be? Neither one looks distressed or uncomfortable. No arching or other labor signs at all. Copper is on the left and Clover is on the right. They've been mucousy for at least 2 weeks. Since we had to be away from home all day yesterday and didn't get back until around 10 last night I just knew that they were going to go then  A friend stopped by to check on them just in case, but nothing... Clover started bagging up about a month ago and Copper started shortly after her. Thoughts? I guess as long as they look comfortable and are acting normally then everything is ok?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

My does usually get a good bit looser than that before giving up the babies.


----------



## little-red-goat-farm (Dec 15, 2014)

Welk,, that's good to know! Thanks!


----------



## little-red-goat-farm (Dec 15, 2014)

I'll post in the Birth Announcements as well, but Clover's babies are here! She had 3 adorable bucklings earlier this evening - two black ones and a buckskin! Buckskin was born first with tail and the right knee presenting. DH got the hooves presenting and baby slipped right out! All babies are nursing and doing great! Thanks for the tips and insight!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Congratulations! They are adorable!


----------



## little-red-goat-farm (Dec 15, 2014)

Coppers turn came today. She delivered 2 healthy blue-eyed, beautiful kids - a doeling (mix of momma and daddy) and a buckling (tri-color and looks a lot like his daddy!). Glad the deliveries are done, everyone is healthy and now the fun begins!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay!!! They are adorable


----------



## little-red-goat-farm (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks!  And thank you for your advice and insight!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

So cute! I am glad that all are alive and healthy!


----------



## little-red-goat-farm (Dec 15, 2014)

I think we're falling in love... our little tri-color is a dream of a kid. Snuggly, but spunky, gorgeous coloring looks so much like his daddy! He already is showing a great personality. We named our tan buckling Tumbleweed - he's living up to his name! He just wanders where ever he feels like going and likes to do his own thing. When Copper's babies were being born, Clover's kids wanted to do an early meet & greet (labor experience is a long story - they started out apart, but we needed to do some moving around and ended up with everyone out of the pen) so I grabbed each one as they ran into the barn to visit and got them in my lap, so I ended up with three little snugglies in my lap. It was such a great moment - loving all this new life  Still can't believe we only got 1 doeling out of 5 kids! Crazy! It will be so hard to not keep her... wish we could keep them all!


----------

